
Insect: High precision scientific calculator with support for physical units - kiyanwang
https://github.com/sharkdp/insect
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7v10po/insect_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7v10po/insect_a_small_language_with_firstclass_support/)

